# Thanks



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad the pumpkin is working its magic. It is no fun cleaning a goldens backside.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good to see you post again, you've been missed. Glad Penny is well and the pumpkin worked for her


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to here Penny is doing well, I have added pumpkin to all my seniors meals. Seems to help keep them from straining. Belly rubs to Penny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear the pumpkin is helping your girl.

Nice to see you, you've been missed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi there stranger! Glad the pumpkin is working for Penny and tell her the horse treats are NOT for her!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL...she thinks every thing is for her! I'm guessing that it was the horse treats...big oat/apple chunks. She's been getting 4-6 a day. Bad mom. Now she gets one peppermint treat. I have one horse that won't eat the oat/apple ones...HE has to have peppermints. Of course he's spoiled rotten...does absolutely no work and gets treats anyway. I've been riding almost every day, gradually improving. 

Also knitting a lot...really getting into that.

Penny is amazing...full of energy, enjoys playing with daughter's dog: something I never thought I'd see. Because of Sascha, she's more receptive to other dogs instead of cringing and hiding behind me. I had her at horse show last weekend and when I wasn't looking she was greeting the farm dog...a big furry hulk. No sign of fear. I guess she's finally over the attack she suffered during puppy kindergarten 11 years ago. ;-) She was very friendly before that happened.

So we roll along. The family is fine. Son and his wife both ran the NYC marathon, opted out of the Boston marathon. So sad for those people. 

I appreciate the well wishes and Penny appreciates the tummy rubs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello!! Nice to see you and Miss Penny! And glad to hear she is doing well and having fun with her new friend.

By the way, I would never imagine that a horse would like peppermint - nevermind a dog!! Who knew?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like Life is very good for you all, Great to hear. Would love to see your girl playing with her new friend(s).

I didn't know horses liked peppermints either, learned something new-_thank you!_


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, life has been pretty darned okay...scary sometimes to wonder what must be right around the corner. I still fear that every little sneeze or cough is the beginning of the end for Penny. Don't think I'll ever get used to knowing that this won't last forever. She is more my heart everyday.

Horses like anything peppermint flavored...anything from horse treats to candy canes! We always keep those Braach's wrapped peppermints on hand. Although I prefer the flavored horse treat ones...hate sticky from candy!

I haven't been on the forum much because I realized I have nothing much to say. So many more informed voices than mine. And a bit of guilt that Penny is doing so well. So much pain and heartbreak for so many with their Goldens. Even today, at the barn, she and Sascha were running and playing. And I thought it was too hot for Pen to go. Silly me.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have also missed seeing you and Penny here, I'm glad you both are well. I'm proof you don't have to be an expert to hang out here! Just a dog lover trying to learn more! Please check in more often!


----------

